# Fairport short pier q???????



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:BHas anyone been to Fairport Short Pier and if so has the Steelies started to move in to the River..Planning on a trip up this is usualy the time of the year for them to start stageing up at the mouth...JIM....CL....:B


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelies have started their journey in. I was at the long wall weeks ago and counted numerous rolls and jumps. 

It would be a safe bet that there are many anglers on the short wall at this point.

-KSU


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

goto http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx its the odnr site. They change the report every once in a while and they you how far the fish have moved under that.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I was there the weekend before last on a boat anchored out from the wall along the mouth. Fish jumping everywhere, nobody catchin jack squat!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

They've been past the pier for a while now. We haven't had a ton of rain lately so there are probably a lot of them staging at the mouth waiting for the next good flow. But you can definitely find them farther upstream.


----------

